# I am getting a leak under my glove box



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

I am not sure where it is comming from but I know i shorted out the blower resistor. i bought a new one of those but i dont want to put it in until i figure out where the water is coming from. the space below the glove box is soo small that I cant even get under it to see where the water is comming from.

HELP!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Chances are the drain from your A/C is clogged and backing up into the car. Unfortunatly I don't know my B14's very well but I'm sure someone will chime in with the location of that hose and how to clean it so it doesn't leak anymore.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

you can easily remove the glovebox to better isolate the source of the leak. you can also look at the firewall by the passenger side in the engine bay to see if water comes out of the drain. just make sure as well that your heater core is not leaking. that would be obvious if coolant was leaking into the cabin.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> just make sure as well that your heater core is not leaking. that would be obvious if coolant was leaking into the cabin.


9 times outta 10 a leak in that area is the heater core....


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I found a leak under my glove box once. Actually, water was getting in around the windshields lower splashguard (also known as the cowl cover/ or grill). Anyway, I had to remove the wiper arms and then remove the cowl cover. 
To find the leak I poured a tiny bit of water down the windshield and checked under my glove box for the puddle. Immediately, I noticed a stream of water trickling down from around the kick panels and traced the source to a retaining clip located in the top of the cowl. 

I guess the retaining clips hold the cowl cover into place or something. One was loose and had lost its sticky contact underneath so water was able to leak past the clip down into the car then drip on all the coolant/HAVAC lines and finally puddle on the floor under my glove box.

Check around the cowl cover for a possible leak would be my suggestion. :cheers:


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

i beleive that there is a hole in your fire wall near that aria. there may be a wight cap on it. look around and you may find a small hole. i did when my 1998 had a small leak after washing it in the power washer.


----------



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

Sethticlees said:


> I found a leak under my glove box once. Actually, water was getting in around the windshields lower splashguard (also known as the cowl cover/ or grill). Anyway, I had to remove the wiper arms and then remove the cowl cover.
> To find the leak I poured a tiny bit of water down the windshield and checked under my glove box for the puddle. Immediately, I noticed a stream of water trickling down from around the kick panels and traced the source to a retaining clip located in the top of the cowl.
> 
> I guess the retaining clips hold the cowl cover into place or something. One was loose and had lost its sticky contact underneath so water was able to leak past the clip down into the car then drip on all the coolant/HAVAC lines and finally puddle on the floor under my glove box.
> ...


HELLO

so how would i fix something like that?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

RitaHarris said:


> HELLO
> 
> so how would i fix something like that?


RTV sealant, same stuff you used to fix the leaky taillight in your trunk.

find the leak, fix it with RTV. :thumbup:


----------



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

Sethticlees said:


> RTV sealant, same stuff you used to fix the leaky taillight in your trunk.
> 
> find the leak, fix it with RTV. :thumbup:



thanks so much. so i would just seal around the base of the entire splash guard?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

RitaHarris said:


> thanks so much. so i would just seal around the base of the entire splash guard?


No… bad idea! Remove the splashguard first then locate the leak then RTV the source of the leak (if possible). Think small; it's likely a tiny leak that needs filled. Glass of water and some deductive reasoning should help locate the leak.

Good luck
:cheers:


----------



## Teknik_SE-R (Feb 7, 2006)

I gotta go with myoung on this one. heater core. 
are you losing coolant? do you smell antifreeze on occasion when your heater is on? the heater core box actually has a drain to the outside of the car, but that could be plugged, or the box might have a leak.

I gotta replace my heater core this summer. my car has so many problems...


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

You'll smell coolant if the heater core was bad. Otherwise just get someone to run a hose over the car while you're inside to look for a leak.


----------

